# NetworkManager widget, connection

## Rocky007

Hello,

i've installed NetworkManager on my Gentoo with KDE.

After starting it, i get the following message:

```
/etc/init.d/NetworkManager start

 * Starting NetworkManager ...

(NetworkManager:3290): NetworkManager-WARNING **: No config file found or given; using /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
```

I also can't find an Widget to configure my WLAN settings.

I've got an Dell E6410 with an intel corporation centrino advanced-n 6200 card in it.

maybe the kernel isn't configured well?

Thanks,

Rocky007

----------

## bec

For the kde widgets you have to install:

 kde-misc/plasma-nm

and add the widget to the panel

I don't have a  /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf and it works fine.

----------

## Rocky007

With

```
kde-misc/plasma-nm
```

it works fine, thank you.

Can anyone help with the message?

----------

## bec

I guess the message is just a warning.

----------

